# Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?



## vaaberg (9. Februar 2005)

#q     Ob in Zeitungen, "Fachbüchern" , bei Ebay und anderen Publikationen - überall bekommt man den Begriff "Profi " usw. um die Ohren gehauen. Profiblinker , Profipilker, die absolute Profiausrüstung usw.   Schon seit über 40 Jahren angle ich und bin noch kein Profiangler. Habe ich den vielleicht doch was überhört oder überlesen?In meinem Beruf habe ich gelernt und eine Gesellenprüfung abgelegt, danach auch eine Meisterprüfung. Auch eine Fischereiprüfung habe ich geschafft.Aber *wie wird man Profiangler  ?  * Manchmal bekomme ich schon Depressionen,weil ich kein Profiangler bin (und auch garnicht werden will). Lieber lasse ich die Finger von Profipilkern u.a. weil ich ja keine Profi bin !  ...schluchz                                
Nun ganz im Ernst: Was soll der Quatsch. fällt den Leuten nichts mehr ein ?
Oder sind damit die Angler gemeint, die ihre Beute verscheuern.   
Soll es ja geben(habe ich gehört).
...............und was meint Ihr dazu.         Haut rein Leute.          |krach: 

Ich grüße Euch.         Vaaberg


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*



> Aber wie wird man Profiangler


Man ernennt sich selber dazu))


----------



## Adrian* (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

die beiden von profi-blinker haben ihr hobby einfach zum beruf gemacht!
dann klappt das irgendwie und irgendwann auch alles.....


----------



## vaaberg (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

.............da lauert eine Falle: das Finanzamt ! Und wie ist es mit der Handwerkskammer und der Berufsgenossneschaft und und.............

Häha !  Vaaberg


----------



## das_angel_eumel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

hey vaaberg,

habe leider keine Antwort auf deine Frage!! Würd mich aber auch mal interessieren, wie man Profi -angler, -fischer, -blinker, -etc. wird!!
Wo wir gerade von Profiblinker sprechen, fällt mir das was ein.....
evtl. könnte das weiterhelfen:|uhoh: 

Habe mir kürzlich von einem Freund Profiblinker DVD´s ausgeliehen und bereits 3 davon angeschaut|rolleyes !!

Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich entsetzt, wie diese Profiblinker mit den Fischen umgehen!! 
Der Alte scheint ja so gut wie nix mehr auf die Reihe zu kriegen: wenn der nen Fisch gefangen hat, braucht der ne ewigkeit um ihn von der Rute zu befreien und wenn ich dann noch sehe, wie er an dem Fisch rummzerrt und ihn dann irgendwann wieder in wasser klatschen lässt, könnte ich einfach nur :v
Den anderen hab ich zwar noch nicht ganz so gefressen, aber wenn ich die beiden rumlabern höre, kann ich gleich wieder abschalten.

Evtl. muss man nur billige Videos drehen und kann sich dann Profi nennen....#c 

So, und nun gebts mir....|uhoh:


----------



## Timmy (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*



			
				das_angel_eumel schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. muss man nur billige Videos drehen und kann sich dann Profi nennen....#c
> 
> So, und nun gebts mir....|uhoh:


 
wieso denn,Du hast doch nicht unrecht!


----------



## das_angel_eumel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

@ Timmy

weil sicher einige auf diese Streifen schwören, ohne jetzt jemandem etwas unterstellen zu wollen!!


----------



## Zanderkisser (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Naja,jeder hat seine Meinung...|bla: |evil: 

...und das is auch gut so... #6 

Gruß bekenneneder PROFIBLINKERFAN!!!


----------



## charly151 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Beim Foto den Fisch immer schön weitweg vom Körper halten.|supergri |supergri


Gruß Charly


----------



## Raubfischer1966 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Ich glaube, das wir Angler alle Profis sind! Wenn man an ein Wasser kommt und 20 Anglern 120 kg Forellen in eine kleine Pfütze von 25x25m und 1,2m wassertiefe kippt, und keiner es schaft in 5 stunden eine Forelle zu fangen, das will schon was heißen.Keiner will das glauben, wenn du das erzählst,aber alle kennen dich danach,- bist eben ein Profi
l:splat2:


----------



## Pfiffie79 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

ich sehe das so wie bei einem computerspiel.


zuerst spielst du Anfänger
dann Amateur (hobbyangler)
und wenn du garnich zu bremsen bist und viel zeit investiert hast und tust spielst du profi.

Ich will damit sagen das die profis nich durchschnittlich mal 3-4 stunden zwei mal in der woche angeln gehen, sie gehen meist täglich müssen neue gewässer ausprobieren neue methoden und ständig dem fisch auf den versen. wenn so ein angler nun noch geld verdient damit für zeitschriften oder kurse usw. und seine famillie damit ernährt ist er vollprofi. meine meinung. erst das gewerbliche ob es eine guid iss oder redakteur oder anderes ist macht ihn vom erfahrenen angler zu einem profi.

ist auch wie beim fussball (amateur und profi) beide spielen fussball, vielleicht auch gut. nur einer von beiden bekommt die richtige kohle und der iss halt profi.....gibt sicher noch viel mehr beispiele


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

war vor kurzem drüben im Amiland ....
dort hat die Geschichte ne ganz andere Dimension ... und ich denke wie fast alles von da drübe ist die "Profiwelle" zu uns auch übergeschwappt ....
Jeden Sonntag morgen hab ich eine (zugegebenermaßen klasse) stundenlange Angelsendung im TV verfolgt, die sich hauptsächlich ums Schwarzbarschangeln Spinnfischen gedreht hat ...  |bla:
Die "Profis der Profis" die dort schon diverse Bass Angelveranstaltungen gewonnen haben kommen teilweise locker auf 2 Mio $ im Jahr !!!  #t |kopfkrat
kein Wunder das hier auch viele Profis sein wollen ...   :q #h


----------



## ollidi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Ich denke mal auch, daß der Begriff "Profi..." auch ein guter Marketinggag ist.
Wie viele Leute kaufen irgendwelche Sachen, wo der Begriff "Profi" davorsteht.
Hört sich hat professionell an. Ist es das aber immer???

Wenn ich an einem Gewässer an einem Tag mehr Fische fange als ein anderer, würde ich mich noch lange nicht als Profi bezeichen. Vielmehr habe ich zur richtigen Zeit, am richtigen Platz mit dem richtigen Köder gefischt.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Hi hi... da würden mir jetzt so viele böse Sachen einfallen :q 

Aber naja... es gibt ja mittlerweile schon so viele selbsternannte Profis - dass wir Normales schon was ganz besonderes sind :q


----------



## Knobbes (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

@Franz,
Zum Glück bin ich noch ein Normalo geblieben.......
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## basswalt (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

ja die amis, da sind wirklich etwas andere verhältnisse.
für mich zählt vorallem das verhalten am wasser und der umgang mit der natur.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*



			
				basswalt schrieb:
			
		

> für mich zählt vorallem das verhalten am wasser und der umgang mit der natur.



ganz klar - schließ ich mich dir an und seh ich geauso !!!!   :m
ich würde sagen das das wohl alles ne Zeitfrage ist - die es einem ermöglicht seinem Lieblingsfisch hinterher zu jagen ......
Geht die Geschichte dann soweit das der Sportsfreund mehr oder weniger in der Lage ist seinen Lebensunterhalt ganz oder teilweise dadurch zu decken läuft das halt unter "Profi" ...
sei es nun halt durch das Gewinnen einiger Angelwettbewerbe - oder durch das guiden anderer Angler aufgrund seiner großen Erfahrung.
is ja nix anderes bei Fußballern oder anderen Sportlern ! #6
wie gesagt - was ich dort in den Sendungen gesehen habe war echt der Oberhammer .... unglaublich was die Jungs für ne Ausrüstung anschleppen |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Ein Profi ist für mich der, der an ihm bekannten und auch unbekannten Gewässern fast immer mehr fängt als andere (mit legalen Methoden natürlich). 
Wenn man so wie ich an seinen "Hausgewässern" regelmäßig aber eben nicht immer mehr fängt als andere, kann man sich zwar als guten und erfolgreichen Angler bezeichnen, aber zum Profi klafft da natürlich noch eine große Lücke, die es zu schließen gilt.


----------



## Hype (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Hi
Ich finde den Begriff Profiangler recht schwachsinnig!
Dieser Ausdruck versucht jemanden darzustellen den es nicht gibt, nämlich den Angler der immer und überall fängt!
Ich bin der Meinung das die ganze Sache immer noch vom jeweiligen Gewässer abhängt! Es mag Seen geben die so gut besetzt sind das man fast eine Fanggarantie geben kann, aber die Regel ist das sicher nicht!

Zu den Jungs die Eumel oben beschriebenen hat will ich mal lieber nix sagen.
Ich habe eine dieser DVD`s gesehen und wenn das alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht gebe ich gerne meinen Fischereischein ab! Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich keinen Fisch (egal welche Art) 3 Meter über Steine schleifen würde wenn ich kniehohe Gummistiefel anhabe!!!!!

Ich kann nur von mir sprechen und sagen, dasss ich jemand bin der wirklich viel Zeit am Wasser verbringt und trotzdem in den letzten Monaten wenig (eigentlich nichts!) gefangen hat!

Ergo: Egal wieviel Zeit man am Wasser verbringt, egal welchen Köder man benutzt:Man ist einfach nur Angler, weil (unser Motto) "Dranbinden kann man Sie nicht!

Gruß


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Ist ein Angelbuchschreiber nicht auch ein Profi(Angler) oder einer der Angelfotos macht und verkauft, oder jemand der in der Geräteindustrie seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient, oder auf Messen....
@Hype 
übrigens kenne ich Leute die eigendlich immer und überall recht erfolgreich sind. Manchmal denke ich die kaben Sch... am Finger, man glaubt das einfach nicht. Dabei fallen einem meist kaum Unterschiede zwischen dem eigenen Vorgehen zu denen auf, eben die feinsten Änderungen bringen den Fisch!


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Hallo, 

Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach, Jemand der mit seiner Tätigkeit Gewinn/Profit macht und damit seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient ist ein Profi.Neben den rein fachlichen Fähigkeiten/Fertigkeiten benötigt er auch entsprechendes Material und die richtige Ausrüstung.
So kauf ich mir zB. im Aldi ein Bohrhammer.Das Teil nutz ich wenn überhaubt 2-3 mal im Jahr.Ein Handwerker würde das Teil allein auf Grund höherer Beanspruchung innerhalb kürzester Zeit "zersägt" haben.Deshalb nutzt er ein Gerät mit wesentlich mehr Leistung und vorallem höherer Qualität.Eben Profiwerkzeug.Damit ich nun aber auch wie ein Profi arbeiten könnte bietet der Handel mir ebensolches Werkzeug. Denn mit dem Kauf eines solchen , will mir der Herstell weismachen , könnt ich arbeiten wie ein Profi und so zugleich einer sein.Denn wenn Profis dieses Werkeug haben muß es ja gut sein , da sie ja damit ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen.
Der Besitz von Profimaterial zeigt ja anderen Leuten , aha .....schau mal  , bei dem Werkzeug was der nutzt , das muß ein Profi sein.............
Hier wird der Besitz mit den Fähigkeiten gleichgesetzt.Das nutzt die Werbung natürlich aus.Und ruck zuck ist alles und jeder........... Profi.

Ps.Mitlerweile ist der Begriff "Profi" abgedroschen.Bei Werkzeugen ist jetzt immer öfter von "Industriequalität" die Rede.Mal sehen was sie sich fürs Angeln einfallen lassen.


----------



## Hype (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

@Bondex: So jemanden suche ich noch, jemanden der mich mal an meinen Fluss begleitet und mir sagt was ich falsch mache! 

Hoffe das ergibt sich mal!


----------



## BigEarn (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*



> Evtl. muss man nur billige Videos drehen und kann sich dann Profi nennen....


 

Hehe....hehehehehehe...hehehehe....hehehehe   :q:q:q


----------



## spin-paule (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Hallo Leute,
laut meinem Lexikon ist die Definition von Profi: 
*Profession (lat. "Bekenntnis"), Beruf, Gewerbe. *
*Professional, der Berufssportler.*
*professionell, berufsmäßig.*

Also, ich habe auf Bornholm einen Typ von den Faroer-Inseln kennengelernt. Er hat für seinen Lebensunterhalt mit der Rute gefischt. Stets war er vor den anderen "im Wind" und bevor ich meine allererste ca. 6,5 kg (braune) Mefo gefangen habe (natürlich schonend zurückgesetzt!), hatte dieser Mensch bereits einige Blanke auf die Schuppen gelegt. Jeden Tag!
Das war ein Profi!
Ansonsten gebe ich nicht viel auf die selbsternannten Profis. 
Profi-Blinker, Profi-Rute,... es kommt doch mehr auf das Wissen und nicht ausschliesslich auf die Ausrüstung drauf an. Oder? Wissen muß erfahren/gelebt werden und kein Video der Welt sagt mir was, über die vielen Besonderheiten meines speziellen Angelplatzes.
Da bleibe ich doch lieber ein "Normalo" mit über 30 Jahren Angelerfahrung.
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## elefant (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Dann müßten das doch 'Profeangler'  und  'Profes' sein.
Alles mit 'Profi***' ist wohl mehr Profitorientiert. Diese Leute haben so kleine €- und $-Zeichen auf ihrer Iris! *ggg*


----------



## Reisender (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*



			
				elefant schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müßten das doch 'Profeangler' und 'Profes' sein.
> Alles mit 'Profi***' ist wohl mehr Profitorientiert. Diese Leute haben so kleine €- und $-Zeichen auf ihrer Iris! *ggg*


 


Yes der ist gut, und da stimme ich zu !!!....................#6


----------



## bastelberg (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Hallo  ihr Profiangler!
Also ich denke das wir alle Profiangler sind. Profi ist ja, wie jeder weiss, nur ein Kürzel füe Professionell und das sind wir nun alle oder die meisten. Jeder, der eine Fischerprüfung abgelegt hat ist ein Profi und kann mit dem Fang umgehen. Jeder Hochseeangler, der seinen Fang selbst filetiert ist auch ein Profi. Jeder, der seine Montagen selber verfeinert oder weiterentwickelt ist ein Profi. Und die gibt es hier im Board jede Menge.
Also keine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe mehr.
Alles wird gut
Bastelberg #6


----------



## thor_sh (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Für meine Begriffe ist ein Profi jemand, der seine Fähigkeiten in einer bestimmten Sache optimiert und sich aufs Ergebnis konzentriert.
Man schaue sich mal Ulli Beyer's Video "Zander finden und fangen" an - da kann ich  das deutlich sehen .. 
Die Philosophie, der bezug zum Angeln allgemein, scheint dann eine andere zu sein.
Ich jedenfalls bin froh, kein Profi zu sein..ich angel zur Entspannung, des Natur erlebens und nicht der Pfunde und Fotos wegen. JA, ich esse sogar Fisch und erlaube mir ab und zu einen gut schmeckenden Fisch zu töten und verspeisen.


----------



## bastelberg (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*



			
				thor_sh schrieb:
			
		

> Für meine Begriffe ist ein Profi jemand, der seine Fähigkeiten in einer bestimmten Sache optimiert und sich aufs Ergebnis konzentriert.
> Man schaue sich mal Ulli Beyer's Video "Zander finden und fangen" an - da kann ich  das deutlich sehen ..
> Die Philosophie, der bezug zum Angeln allgemein, scheint dann eine andere zu sein.
> Ich jedenfalls bin froh, kein Profi zu sein..ich angel zur Entspannung, des Natur erlebens und nicht der Pfunde und Fotos wegen. JA, ich esse sogar Fisch und erlaube mir ab und zu einen gut schmeckenden Fisch zu töten und verspeisen.


Ich geh meistens nur ans Wasser um mir und meiner Familie, und die ist net klein, 'ne Mahlzeit zu fangen. Es gibt nichts besseres als frisch gefangenen Fisch. Also Profi hin oder Her. Hauptsache es beisst und schmeckt anschliessend


----------



## zuma (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Kommt Profi eigentlich von Profiteur?
Fragt man sich in der Schweiz.
Herzliche Grüsse
Kurt


----------



## pechi24 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Also das die "Profis" die besten Angler sind, sollte man schnell wieder vergessen. Es sind die bekanntesten Angler und dafür haben viele hart gearbeitet. Trotzdem gibt es zig Leute die mindestens genauso gut oder noch besser Angeln können, von denen weiß es nur keiner. Der Begriff stammt wie schon gesagt aus den USA wo Leute wirklich nur vom Angeln leben, indem sie Turniergelder gewinnen oder für Sponsoren Werbung machen. Da es in Deutschland solche Turniere nicht gibt und das Angeln keine so große gesellschaftliche Bedeutung hat, ist es natürlich viel schwerer davon zu leben. Die Jungs von Profiblinker bezeichnen sich ja gar nicht als professionelle Angler, sie sind Köderproduzenten. Sie fangen aber definitiv regelmäßig sehr große Fische und drehen die Filme um die Fängigkeit ihrer Köder zu beweisen und den Käufern Vertrauen in die Köder zu geben. Bei den Filmen darf man aber nicht vergessen, dass manche schon mehrere Jahre alt sind, da war die Angelei und der Umgang mit den Fischen nunmal anders. Und die Leute von den Angelzeitungen sind in erster Linie Redakteure, die sich mit dem Angelsport beschäftigen. Ist ja auch gut so, sie müssen ja auch gut schreiben können, sonst wil es keiner Lesen. Selbst im Freizeitbereich gibt es viele Angler dies es echt drauf haben. Ich kenne Karpfenangler, die Fangen Karpfen von denen jeder träumt, aber kein Mensch kennt sie. Und beim Raubfischangeln ist es nicht anders. Wenn man das passende Gewässer hat, kann jeder erfahrene Angler sehr gut fangen und dies auf Film bannen. Gut wird man nur durch viel Zeit auf dem Wasser und eigene Erfahrungen, aber es ist natürlich viel leichter, wenn man es gezeigt bekommt.

Man darf sich auch nicht zu sehr von den Fangbildern in den Zeitungen täuschen lassen, viele Hechte stammen z.B. aus den Bodden oder anderen großen Seen. Ist doch ganz klar, dass Leute ohne passende Gewässer viel härter für kapitale Fische arbeiten müssen. Und wenn dann Zander oder Welse im Ausland gefangen werden, muss man dies schon anders einordnen.

Trotzdem gibt es Angler die fangen regelmäßig viele und auch große Fische, diese investieren aber viel Zeit und Geld in ihr Hobby. 

Jedem das seine, aber wenn alle nur ab und zu am Teich sitzen würden, hätte man viele Entwicklungen nie gesehen. Selbst Gelegenheitsangler haben oftmals eine sehr gute Ausrüstung für mehrere tausend Euro, ist ja auch toll, wenn sie Spaß daran haben.


----------



## Acharaigas (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*



			
				das_angel_eumel schrieb:
			
		

> hey vaaberg,
> 
> habe leider keine Antwort auf deine Frage!! Würd mich aber auch mal interessieren, wie man Profi -angler, -fischer, -blinker, -etc. wird!!
> Wo wir gerade von Profiblinker sprechen, fällt mir das was ein.....
> ...


 
Ich benutz zwar gerne den Attractor von Profi-Blinker, aber die beiden sind zwar in mancherlei Hinsicht ok (Werbung für C&R, schonender Umgang mit Fischbeständen) aber wenn ich sehe wie sehr sie sich damit abmühen Handlandung bei nem Fisch zu machen, krank. Der Fisch wälzt sich in 10cm!!!! flachen Uferwasser und der Schwachmat von Profi-Blinker versucht 3, 4 mal den Kiemengriff bis er sich entschließt den Fisch per Nackengriff rauszuholen. Dass der Fisch dabei 20 sec über die Steine wälzt, seine Schleimhäute verletzt und sich total verausgabt soll schonend sein? Und ja keine nassen Füße bekommen - da wird der 45cm-Barsch in wenigen cm Wasser wieder reingesetzt und ins Tiefe Wasser über die Steine geschoben. Da geht man gefälligst zu ner Stelle mit tieferen Wasser oder selbst einen Schritt ins Wasser rein. Soll man sich halt vernünftiges Schuhwerk anziehen und wenn nicht - nasse Füße bringen einen nicht um. Hab selber verdammt oft nasse Füße gehabt weil ich für den Fisch ins Wasser gegangen bin um ihn besser und schonnender zurückzusetzen.

Desweiteren war ein Kommentar in Thread wie man Profi wird: wenn man fast nur noch am Wasser ist, neue Gewässer udn Methoden ausprobiert und davon lebt was man als Angler verdient (Artikel in Zeitschriften, neues Gerät ausprobieren, neues Gerät entwickeln, eigenes Gerät verkaufen). Und genau das ist es was einen Profi auszeichnet. Er lebt nicht nur fürs Angeln, sondern es ist sein Lebensunterhalt. Gäbe es vergleichbare Veranstaltungen mit hohen Preisgeldern wie in den USA dann würden noch die Angler dazuzählen die ihr Leben durch die "erfolgreiche" Teilnahme an Wettkämpfen und Veranstaltungen finanzieren. Abgesehen von den anderen Einnahmen die Angeln denen verschafft.

ABSOLUT KEIN PROFIANGELN IST ES SEIN GELD DURCH ANGELN ZU VERDIENEN WENN MAN DEN GEFANGENEN FISCH VERKAUFT! Das ist *******, verboten und gehört streng bestraft. Meiner Meinung nach einzige Ausnahme ist das Angeln an Forellenpuffs u.ä.. Das ist kein Gewässer mit natürlichen Bestand. Da ist es kein Raubbau an der Natur wenn man die Fische verkäuft.

Greetz

TT


----------



## Schnappa (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Moin moin 

profi profi profi ...... so ein quatsch |uhoh: meiner meinung nach steckt in jedem von uns ein profi #h ein profi definiert sich mit seinem können,und nicht mit dem was andere leute sagen oder von ihm halten|bla:  .dieses bezieht sich auf alles mögliche,auf die arbeit sowie auf seine freizeitbeschäftigung hobbies etc. oder etwa nicht?|kopfkrat


----------



## bastelberg (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

recht so Schnappa, ist auch meine Meinung.
Bastelberg


----------



## Agalatze (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

also zurück zum thema.
einen richtigen profiangler gibt es bei uns in deutschland leider nicht. denn das wäre einer der damit seinen lebensunterhalt bestreitet. es gibt jedoch ein paar angler die gesponsert werden. und diese angler werden nicht ohne grund gesponsert, denn es sind einfach die besten auf deren gebieten. mit sichereit gibt es einige talente die einfach keine lust dazu haben, aber das ist in der regel ne minderzahl. ein ronaldo im fußball ist schließlich aich nicht gerade unauffällig.
fakt ist jedoch, dass man sich bei gemeinschaftsangeln,weltmeisterschaften ect..
immer im vorderen feld aufhalten sollte-sprich immer unter den besten zu sein.
und diese angler-auch wenn es bei einigen von euch auf missgunst stösst, fangen in den meisten fällen immer besser als andere. sonst wären sie nicht da wo sie sind.

solche leute wie die jungs von profiblinker sind für mich keine profiangler. sie haben lediglich ihre produkte vermarktet und auch nichts anderes als ein händler der seine ware testet.


----------



## bastelberg (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

@ Aalglatze,
auch wenn wir mit der Angelei keine Moneten verdienen und net so intensiv angeln wie sie sogenannten Profi's BRAUCHEN WIR UNS NICHT ZU VERSTECKEN. Ist doch sonnenklar: Derjenige, der nichts anderes tut als angeln, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, fängt nun mal mehr als alle anderen. Ist doch im Berufsleben dasselbe. Derjenige, der auf seinem Spezialgebiet seine Tätigkeit ausüben tut, mach das mit links. Wenn ich 4 x /Woche am Wasser sitzen würde, könnte ich mich auch mit den Fischen dutzen. Für mich ist also Profiangler so zu verstehen, dass man sein Fach beherscht, nichts anderes. Hat also nichts mit Kohlemachen zu tun.
Gruss Bastelberg


----------



## vaaberg (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> #q     Ob in Zeitungen, "Fachbüchern" , bei Ebay und anderen Publikationen - überall bekommt man den Begriff "Profi " usw. um die Ohren gehauen. Profiblinker , Profipilker, die absolute Profiausrüstung usw.   Schon seit über 40 Jahren angle ich und bin noch kein Profiangler. Habe ich den vielleicht doch was überhört oder überlesen?In meinem Beruf habe ich gelernt und eine Gesellenprüfung abgelegt, danach auch eine Meisterprüfung. Auch eine Fischereiprüfung habe ich geschafft.Aber *wie wird man Profiangler  ?  * Manchmal bekomme ich schon Depressionen,weil ich kein Profiangler bin (und auch garnicht werden will). Lieber lasse ich die Finger von Profipilkern u.a. weil ich ja keine Profi bin !  ...schluchz
> Nun ganz im Ernst: Was soll der Quatsch. fällt den Leuten nichts mehr ein ?
> Oder sind damit die Angler gemeint, die ihre Beute verscheuern.
> Soll es ja geben(habe ich gehört).
> ...


 ...........ich bin ganz hin und weg. 
Das soviele sich an dem Thema "erwärmen" konnten. Danke für die vielen Beiträge.
Ich denke, nun ist (fast) alles gesagt zu dem Thema - oder doch nicht ?
Ich persönlich bin geheilt, mal sehen wielange.  Keine Depressionen mehr und Nebenerscheinungen. Nun kann ich ganz beruhigt die weiteren Vorbereitungen für ein vierteljahr N. treffen. Angelzeug wird nicht mehr gekauft, dafür aber mehr Bier. Mehr trinken statt angeln, ich werde ja doch kein Profi !

Haut rein Jungs ! sagt der alte Vaaberg


----------



## bastelberg (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> ...........ich bin ganz hin und weg.
> Das soviele sich an dem Thema "erwärmen" konnten. Danke für die vielen Beiträge.
> Ich denke, nun ist (fast) alles gesagt zu dem Thema - oder doch nicht ?
> Ich persönlich bin geheilt, mal sehen wielange.  Keine Depressionen mehr und Nebenerscheinungen. Nun kann ich ganz beruhigt die weiteren Vorbereitungen für ein vierteljahr N. treffen. Angelzeug wird nicht mehr gekauft, dafür aber mehr Bier. Mehr trinken statt angeln, ich werde ja doch kein Profi !
> ...




Hi, Hi, Hi Profitrinker, auch ganz nett #6


----------



## Bondex (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

@Acharaigas
das mit dem Verkaufen sehe ich nicht ganz so wie du. Wenn ein Angler beispielsweise an die Ostsee fährt um dort Dorsche zu angeln und sich mit dem Verkauf seine Spritkosten wieder reinholt, dann finde ich das voll OK. Mir ist ein geangelter und waidgerecht getöteter Fisch alle Mal lieber auf meinem Teller als einer, der erst im Netz gequetscht wurde, dann die Schwimmblase geplatzt, erstickt und anschließend lebend in die Filetiermaschine gepackt wurde. Ganz zu schweigen die vielen Untermaßigen welche zu diesem Zweck unnötig sterben mußten...  :c 
Wenn´s nach mir ginge würde jeder Fisch auf dem Markt ein geangelter sein, dann könnte man die Netzfischerei komplett ausklammern, die Bestände wären nicht überfischt und wir Angler hätten immer fette Beute ohne Reuhe... |kopfkrat   Dann würde es einige Profiangler geben, die vielleicht damit ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen könnten. Natürlich würden die Fischpreise dabei steigen, aber wen stört´s? Wer dann Fisch essen wollte müßte eben seinen Geldbeutel anständig leeren oder angeln gehen  Also wer ist dafür?


----------



## Gädda fiskare (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Wenn´s nach mir ginge würde jeder Fisch auf dem Markt ein geangelter sein, dann könnte man die Netzfischerei komplett ausklammern, die Bestände wären nicht überfischt und wir Angler hätten immer fette Beute ohne Reuhe... |kopfkrat  Dann würde es einige Profiangler geben, die vielleicht damit ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen könnten. Natürlich würden die Fischpreise dabei steigen, aber wen stört´s? Wer dann Fisch essen wollte müßte eben seinen Geldbeutel anständig leeren oder angeln gehen  Also wer ist dafür?

__________________

Bondex, dabei fällt mir sofort das Heringsspektakel in Kappeln ein, was ja bald wieder losgeht. Ich habe es letztes Jahr zweimal mitgemacht, das erste und letzte mal!!!
Ich halte auch nichts von den Praktiken der industriellen Speisefischherstellung, aber wenn Deine Vorstellung zur Realität werden würde, würde es demnächst überall da, wo man mit einfachen Mitteln an viel Fisch kommt, so aussehen. Das hat dann mit meiner Vorstellung von Angeln, nähmlich Naturgenießen, meine Ruhe haben und den Fang als tolles Erlebnis zu genießen nichts mehr zu tun. Das alles kann man dann nur noch mit erheblich größerem finanziellen Aufwand (großes Boot, weil kleines haben zig andere; noch weiter Fahren weil an den nahen Gewässern ist kein Platz mehr am Ufer usw.) erreichen. Außerdem würden dann viele Leute, die jetzt nur einkaufen gehen, angeln um Geld zu sparen, was dazu führen würde, dass es den Fischen auf dem Weg in die Pfanne auch nicht besser geht als bei der industriellen Speisefischherstellung. 
Dann leiber so wie jetzt,wenn´s auch nicht optimal ist.

Matze


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Wenn ich das wüßte, 
würd ich jetzt nicht schon wieder vor dem Lap-Top sitzen sondern irgendwo wo es schön warm ist meine Rute über die Boardwand hängen lassen & dann für nee Nette Prämie einen Bericht in eine der Angelzeitungen setzten und am Abend was leckeres Trinken unter Palmen...

doch so schlecht ist es mit Euch im AB ja auch nicht!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Hallo Leute:
Zur Zeit werden gerade Profiangler auf DSF im TV gezeigt. Leider befreien diese "Profis" Ihre Fische, fast nur Haie nicht vom Haken.


----------



## vaaberg (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

Wie wird man Profiangler...... ?
Ich bin ja ganz hin und weg über das Interesse an diesem Thema und bedanke mich für rege Beteiligung.    Ich kann nicht beeiden ob nachfolgende Geschichte sich so abgespielt hat. #c 
Story zum Thema: Da fahren also 4 Profiangler(so können sie sich jetzt bezeichnen) nach Norwegen, Im Pferde-Anhänger des Ford Transit zwei grosse Gefriertruhen. Natürlich mit Fisch voll gefüllt, nachhaus und dann über eine Tageszeitung frischen Fisch aus N. angeboten.  Kilopreis  10 - 12,-- Euro !  Nun werden aber Zeitungsanzeigen, speziell Verkäufe, von der Executive regelmässig z.b. wegen Hehlerware durchleuchtet. |krach:  Hausdurchsuchung usw. folgt. Das Finanzamt wird auch informiert, ob da nicht evtl eine Steuerhinterziehung usw. dahinter steckt. #c  Und dann kams : Da man ja auch noch geprahlt hatte, wieviel man in Norwegen fängt, wurde hochgerechnet bzw. geschätzt.  Es sollen 12.000,- Euronen  |uhoh: Steuernachzahlung + eine saftige Geldstrafe gewesen sein. #q  #q  Ich kann aber nicht beeiden ob die Sache wahr ist. Wenn ich aber mal so Revue passieren lasse was ich allein auf den Fähren zu hören kriege, dann ist die Geschichte durchaus glaubwürdig und nachvollziehbar.
Ja und an jeder Geschichte, mag sie noch so zweifelhaft klingen ist doch immer ein
"Körnchen" Wahrheit.

Gelle

Gruß vom alten Vaaberg


----------



## oldbone (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wird man "Profiangler" ?*

mit dem Profi ist das ganz einfach.
Das ist jemand, der davon Leben kann das er angelt.
Ein Fußballer ist Profi wenn er niur vom Fußball sein Leben bestreiten kann.
Dann ist es leicht ein Blinker, der gut verkauft werden soll, als "Profi-Blinker"
anzupreisen. Dann der Profi, der davon leben muß, der angelt ja auch damit.
Also ist alles " Profi "

Gruß Oldbone


----------

